# How to resize a pic with Irfanview



## Wurger (Feb 6, 2009)

Are you here BB?


----------



## badbear (Feb 6, 2009)

yes found you .


----------



## Wurger (Feb 6, 2009)

OK. Let's start.Follow the exercise please.

Start your Irfanview program and open a pic you want to resize, if the program is your main picture browser click twice the pic directly.

The pic should appear in the main Irfanview window.Then hit these keys together please "Ctrl and R". Of course without these comas.
The new small window should be opened.

Go and raport what you achieved, please.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 6, 2009)

Any problems?


----------



## badbear (Feb 6, 2009)

tried that ithink there must be somthing wrong with the program still not working resizing ok but not saving .BB


----------



## Wurger (Feb 6, 2009)

Tell me if you opened the small window I had mentioned above, please.If yes tell me what there is in the window.


----------



## badbear (Feb 6, 2009)

aha got it in the window what next


----------



## badbear (Feb 6, 2009)

try this
View attachment IMG_1647.bmp
ok trying again woooohooo done it.BB


----------



## Wurger (Feb 6, 2009)

OK. Look at the right site.There should be two buttons "A half" and "Double". If you click the first button you'll get a pic resized down at a half but if you click the Double one you'll get the pic enlarged twice.Below these buttons there are switches and ready to use sizes for some standard ones. Now look at the left side.There is ,following from the top, info about current size, slightly below there should be two lines where you can change the pic dimensions.Left is for width and the right one for height.Both values should be in pixels.Below these lines there ahould be three switches for the chain change ( pixels/cm/inches).Pixels option is correct and should be set. Let me know if you have there the same options as me here.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 6, 2009)

So did you do it?


----------



## Hesekiel (Feb 6, 2009)

Ok Guys 

I have made a very little video with an "how-to" resize Images with irfanview
I will post the link here for download (it´s just 1 MB in size)

Hope it helps a little


Maybe a Mod can put it in the "right" section... It seems not only BB have problems how to resize


download (hosted on TurboShare)

Please take the second file.. Turboshare add some stupid game in each download.....


----------



## Graeme (Dec 16, 2016)

Old thread but IrfanView is still with us. 

Using IrfanView - is there a way of drawing a line through an object and then create a sort of mirror image?
I'm trying to create a full top and bottom view from a "split" plan view. Is it possible?

Cheers.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 17, 2016)

Yes it is possible. However it would be better to use a graphic soft that allows to work with layers.. e.g .. the Photoshop. Just the soft is more accurate at editing,rotating etc...

Here you are ....

Hit the F12 key for opening of the Paint tools at the side bar. You will find there a tool for drawing of a line ( you can set its thickness , colour ) and of a couple more too. Just a matter of checking what these and how work.






Because the Irfanview is a pic broweser basically you have to make your profile in a couple of steps in order to get the final effect.

First of all you have to check if the profile is scanned vertically. If you use the drawing line tool from the bar you will notice whether it is set vertically or not. However I would suggest to mark a half of the pic with the tool for clipping that will show the current setting. As you may see your profile isn't scanned vertically because the datum line doesn't follow the right line of the marked area for cutting. It is much quicker way of finding out of that IMHO.







Using the Rotate tool from the side bar to correct that ...











then clip the pic ... and then rotate it horizontally hitting the "H" key. Both shots of profile halves save as separate files for father working on.










Now having both halves of the profile, go back to the base image and choose from the Edition menu at the top bar , the Merge image / Watermark option. In the opened new window you can find a line with name of pic/watermark you want to add to the base image. Also you can choose where the shot starts merging ( the coordinate X/Y ) and the corners. If you set coordinates at 0 it is enough to set one of corners ( e.g.. left or right ) depending of the pic half. Also please pay your attention to the setting of the transparency of merged images. It should be set at 0.







Having that done , add the left half of the profile firstly and then the right one getting the effect....







In the same way you can make the pic with the top half of the profile.







BTW.. you may find that one of a profile half can't fit the another one. It is because the profile image isn't simmetrical. In a such case you have to adjust the width of the base pic. If the half of the profile is of 450 pixels in the wdth your pic has to be of 900 ( 450x2). You may set that if you hit the CTRL+R key for changing the pic size.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 17, 2016)

The way shown above gives more control on the accuracy of setting. But there is a more quicker one. Having both halves of the profile ready to use you have to copy the pic of the right half to the clipboard. Just open the pic and hit the CTRL+C keys. Then open the one with the left half of the profile and go to the Edit menu at the top bar. Choose the "Insert next to" option ( or something like that ) and then "On Right " one from the sub-menu. The right half will be added to the left one making the full pic.. And finally , save a such created image. I hope it can be helpful.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Dec 17, 2016)

Wurger said:


> I hope it can be helpful.



Many thanks for the helpful instructions Wurger - you put a lot of work into those posts and it's greatly appreciated. I'll print your instructions off and see if I can perform the same magic. I'll post the result - or problems I had - here, if that's OK.
Cheers!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 17, 2016)

THX and Good Luck ! 

Looking forward to the effect. Feel free to ask if there is a trouble.


----------



## Graeme (Dec 17, 2016)

OK...

Scan.
Centre the image.
Press "H"...


----------



## Graeme (Dec 17, 2016)

It's at the "Watermark" stage I become unglued...


----------



## Wurger (Dec 17, 2016)

Looking good.


----------



## Graeme (Dec 17, 2016)

I gotta be doing something wrong at the watermark point mate. You set X,Y and transparency to 0 and then click OK...?
I keep doing that - but they just rejoin to look like the original scan...?

Sorry Wurger, I'm not the sharpest tool in the shed.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 17, 2016)

Take it easy... you have been doing good so far. It seems the mistake you made is the using of the incorrect Start corner for merging into one pic. Change it for the Right Top one. Also you could have used the wrong half of the pic. Use the proper one. And then hit the OK button.

Or, for the easier way , you have to make the pics with the view of tops of both halves I mean the right and the left one. Both of them you have to save as the separate files ( images ) right... Then follow the instruction in the post #14.


----------



## Graeme (Dec 19, 2016)

Thanks Wurger - got there in the end! 
But I wouldn't call the process - easy.
Cheers!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 19, 2016)

Graeme said:


> Thanks Wurger - got there in the end!
> But I wouldn't call the process - easy.



Glad you got it. 

Also I would like to tell you that working with the Photoshop for getting of the final effect isn't too easy as well, believe me. Some of working has to be done too. I have found that making a profile using of the Irfanview is easier than with the Photoshop. Especially , following tha way described in the post #14.
Not easy.. perhaps,yes. But it is just a matter of training, IMHO. I merged these two halves of the P-11c in a few seconds. However please remember that the Irfanview is an image browser but not the specialised graphic soft

However there is another problem..a such made profile isn't accurate at 100 percent. While these planes of solid colours at tops , undersides can look good , those with the camo spots just not anymore. Also have a look at national markings. The P-11c didn't have the PAF squares on tops painted symmetric. Additionally these marking weren't mirrored.. what is more , e.g. Spitfire up to the Mk.IX ( an many, many other plane types ) had the underwing radiators of different shapes for port and starboard wing or only one there. Making a such profile as a mirrored one you may cause that a Spitfire Mk.V can have the oil radiator under both of wings while it is not correct. About the Pitot tubes I don't mention at all. ....and such details have to be kept in mind as well.


----------



## Graeme (Dec 20, 2016)

Hi Wurger.

Below was produced using your Post No.14 technique which as you said, is a a lot easier. I've also been shown by my son how to do it with Paint - which is also easy.



Wurger said:


> However there is another problem..a such made profile isn't accurate at 100 percent.



Absolutely! The artist originally painted the starboard top view half of this Saab 18. The real Saab had the cockpit offset to port so my "joined starboards" produce a very unrealistic and narrow central cockpit.

Anyway, I'm having fun and thanks again for your help.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## Graeme (Jul 30, 2021)

Hi Wurger.

I still only have Irfanview - no photoshop. I'm trying to make one image using a number of scanned plan silhouettes - as a sorta recognition quiz.
Can it be done on Irfanview?

Cheers!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 30, 2021)

Do you mean the mix of the two pics above or one pic using of the first shot but looking like the bottom shot?

I created something like that ...


----------



## Graeme (Jul 30, 2021)

Yeah! Like the last illustration - they don't necessarily need to be at angles - I just can't figure out how you put them all in one image.
Cheers.


----------



## Graeme (Jul 30, 2021)




----------



## Wurger (Jul 30, 2021)

Like this one?

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Jul 30, 2021)

Yes! 

How do ya do it mate?


----------



## Wurger (Jul 30, 2021)

First of all, please, tell me what the version of your Irfanview is. I use the 4.28 one.


----------



## Graeme (Jul 30, 2021)

It says 4.51


----------



## Wurger (Jul 30, 2021)

OK please check if there is the option Create Panorama image in the "Image" top menu


----------



## Graeme (Jul 30, 2021)

Yep - it's there.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 30, 2021)

Ok click that and check if you have the same options/settings there like in the pic below.


----------



## Graeme (Jul 30, 2021)

Yep....


----------



## Wurger (Jul 30, 2021)

Ok.... a brief explanation what option is for ...

the Horizontal button allows to put pics horizontally like in the pic I posted in #30.
the Vertical button allows to put pics vertically and as the result you will get the vertical "strip"

The white field it is a window where you can see the file paths to pics attached with the Add imagee button. If you click the button the popup window of the File selectior is opened. Find the pic you want to add and click its name. Its title will appear in the white field. For the another shot selection click the Add button again .... when the list is completed click the Create image and viola. Remember to save the final image.


----------



## Graeme (Jul 30, 2021)

You're a wizard!  

I'll play with it. 
Cheers Wurger.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 30, 2021)

My pleasure.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 30, 2021)

BTW .. please note that the Irfanview adjust the pic size to the way the Panorama image is going to be created automatically. If it is the horizontal row the pic height is adjusted while for the vertical shot its width.


----------



## Graeme (Nov 25, 2022)

Hi again mate. 

Bizarre request I know - but I'm looking to see if I can improve on creating 'silhouettes' from line drawings with Irfanview. Line drawings from the internet don't seem to work as well as those scanned from publications - but I've struck one problem - which I think is thin paper?

Behold the Dagger from a scanned German publication...






Crop the line drawing - "sharpen" and apply "negative" - and it's looking OK...






But what I want to do now - is remove the black background. I'm trying with the "paint can" but it seems to recognise what is seen on the other side of the page (Convair C-131B in this case).






Any tips to defeat this?
Cheers!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 26, 2022)

Like that ?






if yes ... open the black picture with the IrfanView and use the Image -> Negative option to make the image B&W ...





You should see all the unwanted pixels ...





having the B&W done use the Image -> Decrease Color Depth option ...





In the pop-up small window mark the Custom option and type the depth number ( 2-256) in the white rectangular. Please note that the three basic settings have already been prepared for choosing. The default setting is the 256. But the Custom setting gives more possibilites in getting the effect. I typed "8" there that seems to be enough. Then click the OK button. If you aren't happy with the final effect click the "Undo" arrow at the top bar and go back to the Custom value and try to use other one ( eg. 10 that seems to be OK either )





The final effect ...










If you think the final efect is fine but the pic is slightly too blurry , use the Image -> Sharpen option or just hit the Shift+S keys together once.





you should get the final image like the one ..





Finally use the Image -> Negative option again to make the pic negative. But having the clear B&W image you may paste it to the Word document or print with any printer.

Please remember of clicking of the Save button at the end to save your work.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 26, 2022)

And here the entire page cleaned with the Decrease Color Depth option set for the 8 value. The pic was also double resized up.


----------



## Graeme (Nov 26, 2022)

We're not quite on the same wavelength mate - not to worry.
I want to be able to turn any good line-drawing into a black silhouette with a *WHITE* background.

Example...

Line drawing...






Clean it up - using the method you described above...






Apply the "Negative - all channels"...






Now the difficult part - trying to remove the* black background. *The only method I can think of is using "Floodfill" from the paint box.
But this what I get and it's not very good - is there a better way of creating that white background?

Cheers!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 26, 2022)

Ah ... now grasped. Just thought you wanted to clean the bacground. I haven't needed to make any pic that way. I have to think a little bit. But It may be quite difficult to do using the Irfanview. IMHO a more advanced graphic soft would be better.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 26, 2022)

Unfortunately the problem is with the Irfanview that is the pic browser basicly. For the Irfanview there is one colour only and it treats them as the background one. As a result you may remove either the black or white fully. For the operation you asked there is needed a tool that is called the Magic Wand and possibility of working with layers. The such things are offered by the more advanced graphic programs. I have used the Photoshop and got the results in 5s. I think the GIMP has the same options available.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 26, 2022)

You can also adjust the Saturation prior to using the Magic Wand.
I haven't used GIMP or Irfanview, but Photoshop and Paintshop have the same features.
Increasing or decreasing the background saturation will eliminate "artifacts" when selecting the background color with Magic Wand.


----------



## Marcel (Nov 26, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> You can also adjust the Saturation prior to using the Magic Wand.
> I haven't used GIMP or Irfanview, but Photoshop and Paintshop have the same features.
> Increasing or decreasing the background saturation will eliminate "artifacts" when selecting the background color with Magic Wand.


I can vouch for Gimp. Have been using it for over 10 years. It has 90% of the power of Photoshop but can be used legally for free. IMHO it’s much better than Paintshop, the program I started out with in the first place.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 26, 2022)

As usual that's a matter of habit, my friend. But undoubtedly the GIMP is a very useful free soft.


----------



## Graeme (Nov 29, 2022)

Thanks Wurger - Marcel and Dave.


Wurger said:


> I haven't needed to make any pic that way.



Yeah, just a childhood interest that has persisted into adulthood. 
Cheers....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 29, 2022)




----------

